# probleme demarrage



## Azouz13200 (26 Février 2011)

Bonsoir, 

voila j ai un mac  powerbook g4 des que je l'allume il apparait un petit symbole comme un fichier avec un point ? et il bloque sur une page bleu sans aucune écriture et je ne peut rien faire, jessaye de reinstaller le cd il me le rejète!!!!Que dois je faire? 

merci


----------



## didgar (27 Février 2011)

Salut !

Le symbole avec le point d'interrogation signifie que la machine ne trouve pas d'OS pour démarrer. Soit le disque est mort, soit il est vierge, soit il n'est pas dans la machine 

Si tu essaies de ré-installer avec un cd/dvd inapproprié il est "normal" que celui-ci soit rejeté !

Dis-nous en plus sur la machine ( quelle version ) et sur le cd/dvd que tu utilises !

A+

Didier


----------



## Azouz13200 (27 Février 2011)

bonjour 

merci de m avoir repondu ce que je sais c'est un powerbook g4 aluminium la version 10,4 car je sais pas ou je peu chercher ce que tu ma demandé car l ordi bloque en bleu au demarrage et comment savoir si mon disque dur est mort ou pas connecté,quelle manipulation je eput faire ?

merci beaucoup


----------



## didgar (27 Février 2011)

Re !

OK !

Commences par démarrer en maintenant la touche shift ( majuscule ) appuyée pendant toute la séquence de boot pour voir si tu dépasses l'écran bleu.

Nota : ça peut être très long et tu ne dois ôter ton doigt que quand la machine affiche "extensions désactivées".

Après ... on verra !

A+

Didier


----------



## Azouz13200 (27 Février 2011)

Re,

MERCI sa a marché même mes dossiers son la tu peut me dire ce qu'il avais et j ai juste une derrniere chose a te demander j'ai un cd mac os leopard es ce que je peut l installer dessus ma version actuelle es processeur 867 MHz PowerPC G4 Version 10.4.11 MAC OS X! es ce  normal que de faire cette manipulation a chaque demarrage 

Encore merci !!!!


----------



## didgar (27 Février 2011)

Salut !

Pour répondre à ta dernière question, non ce n'est pas normal de devoir démarrer la machine en faisant cette manip à chaque fois ! D'autres auront peut-être une autre explication, moi je voterai pour un pb de mauvaise install ou une install inappropriée pour ta machine, peut-être une install corrompue suite à une maj qui n'a pas abouti. L'idéal, dans ce cas étant de ré-installer un OS clean.

Il faudrait que tu nous en dises plus sur la manière dont sont apparus les pb. Dans ton premier message tu parles du point d'interrogation, de cd rejeté etc ...

Démarre sur un cd/dvd adapté à ta machine, à savoir OS 10.4 par ex. Il te faut le cd/dvd d'origine de couleur grise ou un cd/dvd dit "universel" donc de couleur noire. Une fois ceci fait, lance l'utilitaire de disque, répare ton disque interne et répare également les autorisations. Après ces manips, tu devrais pouvoir démarrer la machine sans devoir maintenir la touche MAJ durant la phase de boot.

Si tu n'as pas le cd/dvd d'origine ou un cd/dvd universel tu peux tenter les mêmes réparations en démarrant en mode single user et faire un fsck -fy comme décrit ici => http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#FSCK

Pour ce qui concerne Leopard, théoriquement ça peut fonctionner sous réserve que ton dvd soit un universel pour PPC ( ta machine n'a pas de proc Intel ). Leopard exige un proc qui tourne à 867 Mhz mini, ce qui est ton cas, mais à moins que ta machine ne soit blindée en ram, ça risque d'être excessivement lent ...

Mieux vaut, à mon sens, un OS plus ancien mais plus adapté. J'ai Leo sur un AluBook cadencé à 1.25 Ghz avec 1 GO de ram, sur un iMac G4 cadencé à 1Ghz avec 1.25GO de ram et, dans les deux cas, ce n'est pas le Pérou ...

A+

Didier


----------



## Azouz13200 (12 Mars 2011)

Bonjour désoler du retard  , alors a chaque démarrage il y a un fichier avec un point ?  qui safiche et après l ordi reste sur une page bleu . Après j'ai esayé  avec le cd il me le rejet


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mars 2011)

Azouz13200 a dit:


> Bonjour désoler du retard  , alors a chaque démarrage il y a un fichier avec un point ?  qui safiche et après l ordi reste sur une page bleu . Après j'ai esayé  avec le cd il me le rejet


Le point d'interrogation indique qu'il n'y a pas de système valide pour démarrer !!!

S'il rejette le CD c'est que, soit c'est pas le bon, soit ton lecteur a un problème


----------

